# Stuck piston on front left caliper (Nissan Pulsar ST1.8 2001)



## wulfgarpro (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a first timer at changing my brake pads. I made the mistake of removing both front pads, working on replacing my right front pads first, replacing the right caliper bolts, getting in the car and pressing on the brakes. This caused the left caliper piston to push all the way out of it's housing (it hasn't come all of the way out physically) and I now can't push it back into it's housing using my c-clamp.

What should I do?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Carefully examine the piston seal to make sure it's not ripped or twisted. Open up the bleeder valve so that it will be easier to push the piston in by hand; at this point don't use the c-clamp until you're sure the seal is going in correctly. As the piston is going back in, make sure the dust boot is installed correctly.

Once the brake pads are on and both front calipers bolted back up, bleed the wheel cylinder that you had trouble with. Now check for any leaks on that cylinder by pressing on the brake pedal many times. If there are no leaks, it might be a good idea to bleed the entire system.


----------



## wulfgarpro (Apr 7, 2012)

The piston seal is fine. I removed the brake line from the caliper... but the piston won't budge! I tried using the c-clamp and it got wedged in so tightly between the caliper and the old brake pad (used as the buffer), it wouldn't move any further - the handle just keeps turning without the drive actually moving.

I had to remove it using a screw driver :S.


----------

